# Supercar Mini Meet in Mumbai(Bombay) , India



## zhiemi (Feb 29, 2008)

cncity said:


> The show was in Mumbai, but all the cars were not from Mumbai owners. 2 of the 4 Ferrari's, the lamborghini Gallardo, Bentley continental belong to Pune individual(s) and parked in Pune as well and all these cars were driven to Mumbai just for the show.


Ohh, the thought of driving on the MPE in one of those cars :drool:




monkey1 said:


> I really don't know!.There were a few well known folks from the corporate world at the show.


Hmm..could be him since it's an Autocar sponsored meet, or his lookalike. Extremely love the 6-series with the soft top up.

Yes, more please, thank you!


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

^^

A couple of pics. I'll try and complete this thread soon.


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

He Named Thor said:


> Is that an F355 there? :bow:


No that looks like a 348


----------



## GrimReaper (Apr 12, 2009)

Great pics.

However, the cars really aren't the same price as that in the US. It's about ~130% more since the import duty on all foreign cars is 107% + some more money for registration etc. 

So the C63 actually has a base price of almost $140k in India.


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## Htay9500 (Nov 14, 2008)

Love subarus, not sure about the orange color...nicely done though!


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

monkey1 said:


>


What is this hideous pile doing mixed in with all the other cars? 



UD2 said:


> No that looks like a 348


Yep, my mistake.


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice meet, cool photos, 

here in Moscow I see those cars on every street.


----------



## Cov Boy (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for up-loading!

That was very interesting and loved all the cars.

Hope you enjoyed the show monkey as much as I enjoyed looking at this thread.

Whatever happened to the Exotic Car Thread in the India Forum?


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Cov Boy said:


> Thanks for up-loading!
> 
> That was very interesting and loved all the cars.
> 
> ...


Yes. I did!. *For really cool pics of Merc(India)'s factory and a couple more AMG's click on this link....*

http://www.team-bhp.com/forum/super...ics-trip-mercedes-benz-plant-chakan-pune.html


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Thanks @All for your comments.* Some miscellaneous pics....

Wimmin!


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)




----------

